# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Purchasing in APPS

## satish.tata

Hi,
In which coloumn the information about the status of the sales order is stored
The table beinng OE_Order_Headers_all 
Satish

----------


## Lokesh T

BOOKED_FLAG

----------


## douglas42

BOOKED_FLAG that works for sure

----------

